
How do big companies stay afloat hiring whoever's left? - dmitryame
https://www.echowaves.com/blog/how-do-big-companies-stay-afloat-hiring-whoever-s-left
======
IlyaStam
These companies have their own often quite robust recruiting pipelines, which
are far more effective and predictable than posting an opening on their jobs
page.

Think about it this way: your task is to have an inflow of X engineers / year.
You can: a) pay recruiters to do whatever they do to bring you candidates that
match a certain spec. b) build relationships with local campuses and recruit
smart new grads, train them, and turn them into very capable engineers in a
few years. c) host various tech events and do the "come work for us" speech
every now and then. d) post a job on the jobs page.

In a long run (and they operate with this perspective in mind) you have way
more control over your outcomes with options a-c. If you want more people on
the output - you commit more money, effort, etc to each pipeline, and you will
get your increased quantity. With the jobs page - all you can do is post and
hope.

So it is no surprise to me that jobs pages get stale sometimes. Don't let that
discourage you from applying to large companies. Instead, learn to play by
their rules. Reach out to recruiters at those companies. Often those guys can
be way more helpful than your friend engineer. Go to the talks they host, eat
free pizza, socialize :)

That being said, there are some big companies out there that outsource their
recruiting entirely, so it is really hard to find a recruiter that would help
you. There are also big companies that don't host any talks or meetups. So if
that's the case - don't waste your time and skip em - its their loss.

Cheers :)

~~~
dmitryame
I understand the pipeline idea, though I think it does not work when the goal
is to bring A+ players. A+ players are already employed most of the times.
Rarely an event like a layoff happens, that's when they come on a market
briefly. They are not going to sit and wait to be processed by the pipelines.
And only the B's and the C's ever get through the pipeline to the end. The
pipeline idea may have worked during financial crisis, when it was not easy to
find a job. But in a current market -- wake up, if you are serious about
innovation at a big companies, you are not getting the talent you need for
that to happen.

------
ianceicys
At very big companies we have an endless supply of applicants so we can be
picky. However in the Boston area we are always on the look out for great
talent...we have more interesting problems, crazy scale technical challenges,
and we get to move bytes that move atoms. [https://www.autodesk.com/build-
space](https://www.autodesk.com/build-space)
[https://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/autodesk/](https://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/autodesk/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lloydtaylor](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lloydtaylor)

~~~
dmitryame
Not sure what you mean that you are on a look out for talent, if there is no
easy and efficient way to get through to you. You may want to think that you
get what you need, but believe it or not -- best of the best almost never end
up at the big companies.

